# Picking up other dog's bad habits?



## RedDogs

Some things dogs can learn when around other dogs (reactivity//aggression//lunging and barking on walks is a BIG one!). ,... the scratching at the door is probably more from her usual signals not working and so she escalated. 

Supposedly my younger dog learned to bark from one of his littermates...apparently he was VERY quiet until shortly before going home!


----------



## Karen2

Well I don't know if it's a bad habit...
When Lance eats peanut butter, he always cleans his tongue off on his front leg, then licks the front leg clean.
I do see Sierra doing this from time to time too. She never did that before.


----------



## nolefan

From day one, my first golden, Baxter, would lay on the floor with his stuffed animal and hold it between his paws while he chewed and sucked on it, like he was nursing. He would fall asleep with it in his mouth, it was such a relaxing thing for him. My parents' lab spent a lot of time with him but never picked up the habit until she was much older. Baxter is gone now, but Kacey the lab is now sucking on stuffed animals just like he did.


----------



## Braccarius

Harley started being more defensive of his toys (only his toys) thanks in no small part to Mirabelle. All toys are community toys to her even if they are in his mouth... which pretty much means she'll take whatever she wants right from the dogs mouth... so to speak.


----------



## rhondas

This might not be a bad habit but dogs do pick up things from other dogs. My 3.5 year old male started lifting his leg while urinating for the first time 4 months ago. He never did this until I changed where he went to doggy daycare (once a week). It turns out that all the males there do so he's trying it out randomly. Quite humerous because the first time he did it, he looked at me after he finished with a smirk on his face as to say - I can do it if I want to...


----------



## ebenjamin85

rhondas said:


> Quite humerous because the first time he did it, he looked at me after he finished with a smirk on his face as to say - I can do it if I want to...


"Look what I learned at daycare today mom!" That's very funny


----------



## ggal

Sorry I had to bump a new thread to the top.. I am tired of looking at the words "USED TAMPONS" on the menu. LOL.


----------



## Noey

Noah learned how to use his legs from Scout. Scout will wrap his front leg around Noahs leg and pull them out WWF style. Noah had no idea what to do...few days later...WWF both had the skill.

I think they learn by doing, much like anyone else. Scout probably learned a bunch of things from Noah, it was easier to teach Scout to sit etc because Noah would sit first and Scout would follow and do the same.


----------



## ssbon18

When Jake was a few months old, we went to house / pet sit a friends place and his dog drank out of the toilet. Jake never even thought about doing anything like this before, but sure enough once we were back home, he started drinking water from the toilet lol. Now we have to remember to close the lid or you will get wet when you sit haha


----------



## ebenjamin85

Thought I'd revive my own old thread. 

Our ever gullible Samantha has successfully taken to digging holes thanks to our precious Mulligan :doh:. I'm almost always on the deck or in the window watching them while in the yard. However, when I have taken my eyes off of then for a few minutes Mulligan has never failed to dig a small hole. Well today I caught Samantha digging while Mulligan cheered her on. Something she has NEVER done before his arrival. 

We filled in the holes with dirt and grass seed tonight and I thought I'd share. Luckily Samantha has taught Mulligan many more good things than Mulligan has taught her naughty things. Overall he's a great addition, and honestly, our yard stinks anyways... tons of weeds so it's more humerus than anything to us. 

Has anyone else's dogs picked up an recent bad habits?


----------

